# ISO powerdns users

## therealjrd

Any powerdns users in the house?

I'm running pdns-3.4.10, and my server has stopped being authoritative for my local domain.

I have my DNS being served by zoneedit for external users, but I use pdns to provide my behind-the-firewall services.  With the latest upgrade, it's stopped believing it's authoritative; it simply redirects to the external server.  I've looked at the doc, but no hints.  Anybody got a similar setup?

----------

